# North east monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It is getting round to that time again 2nd Wednesday of the month 13 May 7:30pm at the OK Dinner on th A19 south side whose coming this month


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Might be :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't know yet. Need to check my shifts.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not a good start is it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

OK then we'll be there.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> OK then we'll be there.


  Its getting worse :wink: :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll probably be there....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> I'll probably be there....


I see , I put a post on and you can't afford any petrol ,Andy posts and you'll be there [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably be there....
> ...


Hartlepool isn't in a different country..... unfortunately


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> I'll probably be there....


Well I might have some money for you :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Where exactly is this? Ok Dinner or OK Diner?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> Where exactly is this? Ok Dinner or OK Diner?


On the A19 just passed the Windmill pub ( used to be the Dolton Lodge) on the south bound side if you are coming from the north you can turn around at the Windmill 
So are you coming along


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Or roughly

A19 Services South 
Elwick 
Hartlepool 
TS27 3HH


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

If I am having a good day then may pop down for an hour so long as none of you have any colds or coughs (or swine flu  ), cannot afford to pick up any germs.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Andy.. did you mention you had a spare airbox cover?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> Andy.. did you mention you had a spare airbox cover?


I might have said something like that bring lots of cash :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Andy.. did you mention you had a spare airbox cover?
> ...


Lots.... !!!?!!! I only want the cover that the QS lacks... not the air box.. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > XTR said:
> ...


I know I have 3 cars to tax you know :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Andy.. did you mention you had a spare airbox cover?
> ...


You've already got his money.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > XTR said:
> ...


SSSSShhhhh


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I know I have 3 cars to tax you know :wink: :lol:


I've got a house to pay for 
Moving in date is soon though!!! Woohooo!!!  Its nearly built!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like i can't make this again. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Shift work sucks. At least the eventt is at a weekend  Andy u arranging a cruise down again this year?.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Looks like i can't make this again. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Shift work sucks. At least the eventt is at a weekend  Andy u arranging a cruise down again this year?.


Will be mate but only for the monthly meer regulars :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like i can't make this again. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Shift work sucks. At least the eventt is at a weekend  Andy u arranging a cruise down again this year?.
> ...


Is that like compare the meer cats .com


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Who's going then?

Just the cool QS gang?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Well i wouldnt have minded joining you on the way down but if it is only for regular monthly meet peeps i guess i will just see you all there.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> Well i wouldnt have minded joining you on the way down but if it is only for regular monthly meet peeps i guess i will just see you all there.


We are just winding Mall up all are welcome for the run down t te nationa day but we will be going down the day before for the AGM but once again all are welcome to the AGM


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Well i wouldnt have minded joining you on the way down but if it is only for regular monthly meet peeps i guess i will just see you all there.
> ...


Not unless she joins up first :roll:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I will wait for you to finish the AGM, y'know, keep us a table in the bar, sample all the optics etc til you are finished!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm sure there were non ttoc club members at the agm last year. :? But a seat at the bar sounds good.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > sporTTyminx said:
> ...


I think he was taking the pee?

Wallsend..... serious or taking the pee?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Wallsend..... serious or taking the pee?


Don't listen to mk2 drivers....


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Cannot make it as I will have no immunity then so cannot take the risk,  
looking forward to when I can make it, 1 QS less then guys.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not long now any more


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone heard anything from Joe or is he still hibernating ?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Any room for an A4 cab ?


----------



## steveloft (May 11, 2009)

I'm new to the site and only just got my TT but i would like to come along 
do i have to be a memeber or can i just turn up

Lofty


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

steveloft said:


> I'm new to the site and only just got my TT but i would like to come along
> do i have to be a memeber or can i just turn up
> 
> Lofty


Na just turn up....


----------



## steveloft (May 11, 2009)

mint , thanks a lot 
do i need to bring out ,

where do you meet


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

steveloft said:


> mint , thanks a lot
> do i need to bring out ,
> 
> where do you meet


See the first page of this thread


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> steveloft said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to the site and only just got my TT but i would like to come along
> ...


says the non member


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> says the non member


Do you do free membership.... otherwise i cant afford it


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > says the non member
> ...


Tesco club card vouchers I hear are valid 4x face value as Andy is a big club card fan :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, was hoping to join you all for the first time tomorro but cannot make this one - I seem to be between the north west meet and the north east meet - do you ever get together in the middle? 
Seasurfer


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Last chance guys tonights the night


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Last chance guys tonights the night


? does that mean you are not having any more?
Seasurfer


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Last chance guys tonights the night
> ...


No, they are every month on a wednesday, usually at the diner on the A19 which is close to Teeside, quite a hike for you to come across though you will be made welcome if you do make the effort.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

No, they are every month on a wednesday, usually at the diner on the A19 which is close to Teeside, quite a hike for you to come across though you will be made welcome if you do make the effort.[/quote]

Hi, thank you for those kind words  I will watch the thread for the next one and meet up with you all then.

Seasurfer


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Always the 2nd wednesday and normally Yellow (andy) starts the thread about 2 weeks before


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Yes mate every month mate more than welcome


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

well what did I miss, what was the crack about ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Exploding Yoghurts


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Couldn't make it last night. I'm painting three wrought iron gates with Hammerite (horrible stuff to work with) and I just had to finish the job before it finished me :roll: Any cruises sorted for Nothumberland, Cumbria or the Yorkshire Dales?

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Couldn't make it last night. I'm painting three wrought iron gates with Hammerite (horrible stuff to work with) and I just had to finish the job before it finished me :roll: Any cruises sorted for Nothumberland, Cumbria or the Yorkshire Dales?
> 
> Joe


Loads of plans Joe but I can only tell members :lol: :lol: nudge nudge


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Loads of plans Joe but I can only tell members :lol: :lol: nudge nudge


When are we having the TT handling competition day..... mk1 vs mk2? 

Andy is also going to post a picture up of him next to his TT in a mankini. lol!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Loads of plans Joe but I can only tell members :lol: :lol: nudge nudge
> ...


The mankini no problem posting the pic not so easy :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Loads of plans Joe but I can only tell members :lol: :lol: nudge nudge
> ...


Two good ideas; I can't wait...well, one good idea...but which one is it to be...handling/mankini...mankini/handling...the choice is yours :lol:

Joe


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Will try to make one of these meets when im not working..
will keep my eye out for the posts.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Medic999 said:


> Will try to make one of these meets when im not working..
> will keep my eye out for the posts.


They are every 2nd Wednesday of the month


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I am wondering if i ever see any of you lot on my travels down the A1 every morning? I do see the same TT's but they all just zoom past me without a second glance :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You'd have to be quick to see me I commute to York at 125mph


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, but being on a train doesn't count!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> You'd have to be quick to see me I commute to York at 125mph


1st class, free coffee & internet - must be nice, perks of the job ? 

ps expected a flame room rant after yesterday :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > You'd have to be quick to see me I commute to York at 125mph
> ...


What happened yesterday?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Do we have to go to the flame room? tell us what happened yesterday 

Seasurfer


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

What colour are the TT's that you see sporty ?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Black and a lovely blue colour. Oh, and one the same as mine (silver).

Is one of them you?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Well mines black as you can see in my sig strip and i use the a1 to get to work.Biut work shifts so travel different times each week.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

im often on the a1 past the angel to the a69 turn off, silver/black qs. 7-8am and 4-5pm


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, i travel south on the A1 about 8am (depending on traffic).

You'll notice me. Old silver TT, usually yawning and looking bored in the traffic.

Flash me if you pass!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Edit my last post to say, passing Angel at 8am!


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> Black and a lovely blue colour. Oh, and one the same as mine (silver).
> 
> Is one of them you?


mines Kingfisher blue and i do travel the A1 near Denton Burn


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Might miss you then medic.

I come onto the A1 from Blaydon, and exit at the A167 ( Chester-le-street) and reverse for coming home obviously!

You gotta flash and wave if you think it's me!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> and exit at the A167 ( Chester-le-street)


I used to travel along the A167 to the motorway around 8.10 to 8.20 before I took ill, did you ever spot a silver and black QS ?

Wont be doing that journey till next year, where do you travel too then


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> Might miss you then medic.
> 
> I come onto the A1 from Blaydon, and exit at the A167 ( Chester-le-street) and reverse for coming home obviously!
> 
> You gotta flash and wave if you think it's me!


Well as from tomorrow i'll be traveling to the chester-lee-street exit too for 3 weeks, going into Durham.

I'll flash at any TT i see in future on my travels..


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> Might miss you then medic.
> 
> I come onto the A1 from Blaydon, and exit at the A167 ( Chester-le-street) and reverse for coming home obviously!
> 
> You gotta flash and wave if you think it's me!


Where do you work at then Minxy?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> Yes, but being on a train doesn't count!


The mk2 can't do those sort of speeds  Well not Andrew's anyway.... it's rarely above 60!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

mav696 said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you work at then Minxy?


I work at New College (for my sins!)
You know it?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't get that far down, only travel to kingston park. 8)


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I work around Chester-le-street. Often around the A167 and the A1. So look out for a red/black QS.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

XTR said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but being on a train doesn't count!
> ...


i really would have to disagree that :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

malstt said:


> I don't get that far down, only travel to kingston park. 8)


Interesting. My hubby works in Kingston Park. Where abouts do you work?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I work at sanofi aventis, it is in fawdon but i take the kingston park turn off.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Fawdon is a godforsaken place isnt it?!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Your right there, don't like taking my car to work. My last car got broking into in the work car park. :x So far the tt has been ok.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I hope you have the security cameras trained on it!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I just park next to security guys car cos he always keeps an eye on his, and when i do nightshift i use the wife's car. 8)


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

:lol:

So you aren't too bothered if the wifes car gets done over then!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > sporTTyminx said:
> ...


I know it what do you do there ?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

skiwhiz said:


> I know it what do you do there ?


I work very, very hard.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > I know it what do you do there ?
> ...


Unlike the students?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Everyone seen the new thread about the 27th ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, anyone else coming to sunny whitley bay ? 8)


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Everyone seen the new thread about the 27th ?


Where, where? Searching now!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

XTR said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > skiwhiz said:
> ...


You got it! Lazy arses!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > I know it what do you do there ?
> ...


Is that how you are online lots of times during the day :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was a hard working student when I was at college, only drank on fridays and saturdays (double figs that is, single rest of the week) best time of my life 

How can you call Craig & I lazy we are pillars of society :wink:

Still have not admitted what you do, sure your not a student


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Art dept model :roll:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Everyone seen the new thread about the 27th ?


Its about 18 yrs since I have been to that watering hole, I assume its been done up since then as it was a bit of a dive.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

skiwhiz said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > skiwhiz said:
> ...


Student life was fab! Its the only time I've ever queued waiting for a pub to open on a morning!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

skiwhiz said:


> Is that how you are online lots of times during the day :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Still have not admitted what you do, sure your not a student


I can multi task while at work y'know....log on here, and do real work!

I am sure i am not a student (far too old!)


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

saw a Coupe TT mk1 yesterday Blue in colour with a black roof, black rear grill, red calipers and lowered too parked in Sainsburys car park around 4pm in around Durham ish area, not 100% sure of what area as i was on a driver training course with work. will post photos of it later, was this anyone on here???


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Its called the Arnison Centre near Newton Hall and Pity Me, not me but was there around 3.00pm, look out for a silver QS as I am back and forwards to the hospital these days, its my new second home.

If your on driver training are you a paramedic ?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Pity Me has such an apt name doesn't it!

I pass through twice a day, so i'll keep my eyes peeled for you.


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

skiwhiz said:


> Its called the Arnison Centre near Newton Hall and Pity Me, not me but was there around 3.00pm, look out for a silver QS as I am back and forwards to the hospital these days, its my new second home.
> 
> If your on driver training are you a paramedic ?


Im on an Emergency driving course yeah, but for Emergency Care to assist the paramedic..


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:
 

> Pity Me has such an apt name doesn't it!
> 
> I pass through twice a day, so i'll keep my eyes peeled for you.


It usually about 08.15am to 08.30am im around that area coming form the A1 and come home around 5.00pm


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Really? Me too.

Where do you work? And why have i never seen you?


----------



## the flying graysons (May 4, 2009)

When's the next meet in North East like? Didn't know anyone on here was from round these neck of the woods!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There is one every 2nd Wednesday of the month 7:30 at the OK dinner on the A19 just outside Hartlepool


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> There is one every 2nd Wednesday of the month 7:30 at the OK dinner on the A19 just outside Hartlepool


Best milkshakes in the North East!!!!!!!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

XTR said:


> Best milkshakes in the North East!!!!!!!


Don't think Andrew agrees. He tends to pour his on the table :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

the flying graysons said:


> When's the next meet in North East like? Didn't know anyone on here was from round these neck of the woods!


 There is always this one on the 27th of May
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141528


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

mav696 said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Best milkshakes in the North East!!!!!!!
> ...


He thought it was a Yoghurt. He was trying to get it all over his shirt.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You two just wait till Sunday , we'll see who's laughing then.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> You two just wait till Sunday , we'll see who's laughing then.


Whats happening on Sunday?  Newcastle going down then?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > You two just wait till Sunday , we'll see who's laughing then.
> ...


Close , but no banana Hull win we win Chelsea win :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


In your dreams :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I thought this was the events section I must have it wrong it must be the joke section :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

just wait............


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> just wait............


For what.... ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The trap door to open.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> The trap door to open.


And swallow up Newcastle United?


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> Really? Me too.
> 
> Where do you work? And why have i never seen you?


Do you work for the service too???


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope. I meant, i pass those same places at roughly those times, yet i have never seen you in your lovely blue TT.


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

oh right, i just pass those places whilst on my driving course...this week..back to traveling around the Newcastle area from now on for 2 weeks then around Morpeth for 3 weeks..


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah, right. Well, i'll still keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Medic999 said:


> saw a Coupe TT mk1 yesterday Blue in colour with a black roof, black rear grill, red calipers and lowered too parked in Sainsburys car park around 4pm in around Durham ish area, not 100% sure of what area as i was on a driver training course with work. will post photos of it later, was this anyone on here???


Heres the photo of the car i saw as mentioned above...was on the 20 May 2009.

Is it anyones on here.???


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Its a blue QS, the NE is one of the top areas fo QS's I think cause the dealers dumped them in 2006 for great money, thats why I got one, a QS for the price of a nice 180 Q.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I've not seen many blue QS's up north!

Red is by far the best colour though


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> I've not seen many blue QS's up north!
> 
> Red is by far the best colour though


Teeside Audi had one forsale when I wa looking about 10 months ago they also had one in for service last week 
As you say Craig red is the common colour for the qS :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

XTR said:


> I've not seen many blue QS's up north!
> 
> Red is by far the best colour though


I had one (blue) for the day before ordering my limited edition    silver qs before that i blasted a red one fron North Tyneside Audi, I was impressed with the car but not the colour :wink:


----------

